# Late 1890's F.F. Ide Special Bicycle



## Global Cartel (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm looking for wood rims and pedals for this bike. Is it realistic to try to find period rims and pedals? Are there other acceptable options for rims? I want to keep this for my collection but I really don't know which direction to take. Thank you for any help.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 10, 2020)

Love those IDE crank arms!


----------



## gkeep (Mar 10, 2020)

Put a list of what you're looking for in the wanted section, you should get some results. Best of luck, very nice machine!


----------



## Global Cartel (Mar 10, 2020)

gkeep said:


> Put a list of what you're looking for in the wanted section, you should get some results. Best of luck, very nice machine!



That is my next step. I appreciate your comments!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 11, 2020)

Contact the Wheelmen club librarian. They can send you copies of the 1894, 1895, and 1897 Ide catalogs. There should be plenty of information you can use. Incidentally, the curved cranks that were the distinguishing feature of Ide bikes were also available in a curved "S" shape and built in spring steel. The theory behind this design was supposedly to aid in hill climbing. When the rider stood up on the pedals, the cranks would stretch out longer giving the rider more leverage. My Ide had the "S" cranks and they hardly budged an inch. An interesting idea, but not all that practical.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 11, 2020)

Does anyone know what the correct hubs for an Ide are? I have a tandem and a lady's bike, neither came to me with wheels.


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 11, 2020)

Nice Cycle,

The Ide has very nice lug work. You can just make this out in the photos. Look carefully and you should may a patent date stamped in the lug. This
may be more apparent if you remove the fork. I believe that the steer tube is lugged and has a patent date. I had a Ide tandem with these features.
If your wheels were 28" I have some original wood rims. I don't believe that I have hubs. Or you could use Stutzman rims for a good rider.
Best,
Glenn


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 11, 2020)

First year for Ide bicycle was 1894.

From November 17, 1893 issue of _The Bearings:_




From December 22, 1893 issue of _The Bearings._ Ide with straight crank arms:








From October 31, 1895 issue of _The Bearings._ Ide with curved crank arms:




From November 28, 1895 issue of _The Bearings_. Ide Mfg. Co. makes all their own parts including hubs:







From 1896 Ide catalog:


----------



## Global Cartel (Mar 11, 2020)

oldspoke said:


> Nice Cycle,
> 
> The Ide has very nice lug work. You can just make this out in the photos. Look carefully and you should may a patent date stamped in the lug. This
> may be more apparent if you remove the fork. I believe that the steer tube is lugged and has a patent date. I had a Ide tandem with these features.
> ...



Yes from the catalog it looks like they are 28".  I would definitely want a set with hubs etc. I'll check out the Stutzman. I did read about the lugs, one of the first things I noticed when I bought it. Very cool. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Global Cartel (Mar 11, 2020)

Blue Streak said:


> First year for Ide bicycle was 1894.
> 
> From November 17, 1893 issue of _The Bearings:_
> View attachment 1154352
> ...



Thanks for posting these close up scans!  I couldn't really read the other scans on this site.


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 12, 2020)

if you have at least one original rim you can have the amish rim makers to duplicate you a pair < can't remember their name >


----------

